#  Der kleine Patient >   Chlamydien pneumoniae >

## Anonymisiert

Mein Sohn ist 8 Jahre alt und an Chlamydien pneumoniae erkrankt. Er hatte 2 Monate lang Husten und dann eine heftige Bronchitis, die mit Chortisonspray behandelt wurde. Das brachte nicht viel. Es wurde Blut abgenommen und auf Chl.pn. getestet: igG Ak +130 IgA ak +143. Er bekam dann erst für 3 Tage Eryhexal und dann für 4 Tage Zithro :Cry: max 2 Tage Pause und wieder 4 Tage Zithromax. Die Behandlung ist seit2 Wochen abgeschlossen. Es geht ihm immer noch schlecht. Er hustet, ist blass und immer müde und schlapp. Kann er Resistenzen gebildet haben aufgrund der 2 verschiedenen Antibiotika? War die Behandlung nicht ausreichend?

----------


## lucy230279

Huhu, 
habs mal hierher verschoben, passt besser :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo, 
wenn dein Sohn noch immer Hustet, dann solltest du noch mal zum Arzt gehen.
Generell waren die Antibiotika die richtigen und sind für eine Kurzzeittherapie gedacht. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

